
Ask HN: Are there any independent or adversarial journalists in India? - theovermage
DemocracyNow and The Intercept are doing great for global issues, but are there similar news media outlets that cover India only? Blogs, news websites, print magazines, etc. are all okay.
======
throwaway255
Why do you ask? Some people you should consider reaching out:

@Nixxin, founder and editor of Medianama. He is an activist, too, and played
an instrumental role in getting Facebook's Free Basics shut down in India.

@PranavDixit writes for BuzzFeed News. He is sharp and focuses on internet
culture. He has written about Facebook's fake news issue in India.

@refsrc writes for CNBC and The Outline. He wrote about fake news issue on
YouTube in India and Facebook quietly shutting down Free Basics in a number of
countries.

@rahulabhatia writes for The New Yorker and The Guardian. He recently wrote
about the issues with Aadhaar, India's biometric system.

@neeleshmisra ‏is the founder of GaonConnection, an outlet that covers the
issue people in small towns and villages are facing.

@therealjpk writes for FactorDaily news outlet. He recently wrote about
Chinese entrepreneurs making aggressive push in India.

------
lappet
I think the Caravan[1] is perceived as being independent.

[1] [http://www.caravanmagazine.in/](http://www.caravanmagazine.in/)

